# Unable to drag images into messenger



## hidden squid

I used to be able to drag images from my desktop into messenger but am unable to anymore for some unknown reason.

currently using chrome but it also doesnt work on edge or firefox

tried clearing website cache and removing extensions

tried uninstalling and reinstalling chrome


----------

